

Investigation and Analysis of Anomalous Electromagnetic Propulsion Devices - api
http://www.slideshare.net/mobile/KurtZeller/investigation-and-analysis-of-anomalous-electromagnetic-propulsion-devices-41315-46946953

======
gaze
I'm sorry, if you're going to break the laws of physics, please be
professional enough to know VNA stands for vector network analyzer.

